
Lionel Trilling’s Hottest Takes - akakievich
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/10/11/lionel-trillings-hottest-takes/
======
microtherion
On Allen Ginsburg's "Howl": "all prose, all rhetoric, without any music"

You could certainly debate the merits of these poems, but how can you NOT hear
the music?

    
    
        I saw the best minds of my generation destroyed by madness, starving hysterical naked,
        dragging themselves through the negro streets at dawn looking for an angry fix,
        angelheaded hipsters burning for the ancient heavenly connection to the starry dynamo in the machinery of night,

~~~
fferen
When I read this I literally hear the music :)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgztPP_CWNQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgztPP_CWNQ)

